# prop size?



## fredslann (Oct 14, 2009)

most of the props have some cast or stamped numbers on them....that should tell you what you have. check on a few of the post below this one and there are some links to help on the size you may need.


----------



## wcnfl (Nov 11, 2009)

For Prop Needed LOA? Weight? Horsepower?

For Prop you have- Stamped on Prop or Hub


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

New boat, but I'll use this thread rather than start another post. 

WHat effect does the pitch have on the RPMs. Reason is my enigine now will go up to 6000 (which is max on the guage).

Prop is stainless steel. But I have two additional props with different pitches. Wondering which would be best.


17' Carolina Skiff. 50hp Honda 4-stroke.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

General rule of thumb...
Increase pitch by 1 inch = decrease RPM's by 200
Decrease pitch by 1 inch = increase RPM's by 200

http://www.dansdiscountprops.com/propeller_basics.cfm

http://www.unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part1.html

http://www.unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part2.html

http://www.unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part3.html

http://www.thepropellerspecialist.com.au/services/propellers101/


----------

